# Explanation for Behavior?



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

Of my new pair of doves, the one I believe to be male has been doing this "wing-shaking" thing a LOT. And I can't really seem to find much of an explanation online. S/he lowers its' head, makes a raspy coo consisting of two notes, and shakes his wings very quickly. S/he doesn't seem upset.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xedvERpm8YA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds to me like part of courting behavior


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for the insight, John! Any chance you'd be able to take a look at my other thread and advise if they are a male/female pair?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

my ring neck male does that when he wants to call his mate over to the nest site. Never did it on a perch, usually in a corner or in the nest but otherwise looks exactly the same.


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, Lisa  He does it from their little nest too. Just happened to record it while he was on his perch


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

He is just trying to impress the female....later youll here the same raspy coo that sounds like its comeing from deep inside when he feels like hes important or teritorial..... All of my male pigeons do that, the little males try to sing ass well but, it comes out as an earsplitting scream


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would Sterling be doing this if his cagemate is a he as well?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

If one or both of them are quite young, yes they might. Otherwise I'd say no....

that being said I have a ringneck that will court and hump ANYTHING including a pigeon 3 times his size..... But that's in neutral territory. I'm pretty sure he'd murder another male in his cage. He starts getting pretty rough with his own young, and its a pretty big cage


----------

